# Entwickler Zentrale Leittechnik (m/w) gesucht!



## ictjob.de (17 August 2012)

Guten Tag,

wir suchen für einen unserer Kunden einen Entwickler Zentrale Leittechnik (m/w)!

Die 1&1 Internet AG ist eine 100%ige Tochtergesellschaft der börsennotierten United Internet AG, einem der führenden Internet-Unternehmen mit über 10 Mio. Kundenverträgen, rund 5.000 Mitarbeitern und über 2 Mrd. Euro Jahresumsatz. Über die Marken 1&1, GMX und WEB.DE bieten wir hochwertige Internet-Lösungen für Privat- und Firmenkunden an. Damit wir auch weiterhin so erfolgreich sind, brauchen wir begeisterungsfähige Menschen, die mit uns gemeinsam die Zukunft des Internets mitgestalten wollen!

WIR WOLLEN SIE!

Für die 1&1 Internet AG mit Dienstsitz in Karlsruhe suchen wir ab sofort eine/n: Entwickler Zentrale Leittechnik (m/w).

*Ihre Aufgaben*

Die hohe Verfügbarkeit und Effizienz der Rechenzentren der 1&1 hängt in großem Maße von der technischen Infrastruktur im Hintergrund ab. Ziel der Zentralen Leittechnik ist es, die Kontrolle über sämtliche Infrastrukturkomponenten in einer einheitlichen Steuerzentale zu vereinen, um so die Übersicht über das Gesamtsystem zu verbessern, die Bedienung zu erleichtern und die 1&1 Rechenzentren noch zuverlässiger und sicherer zu machen.

- Betreuung der durch einen externen Zulieferer erfolgenden Installation der Systeme
- Wartung der Systeme
- Betreuung externer sowie in Eigenleistung durchgeführte Erweiterungen der Systeme
- Installation von Infrastruktursystemen und deren Einbindung in das System

*Ihr Profil*

Um diese anspruchsvolle Position ausfüllen zu können, haben Sie eine relevante Ausbildung/ Studium vorzuweisen. Alternativ haben Sie Berufserfahrung und umfangreiches Know-How in Bezug auf Windows-Systeme.

- Erfahrung mit der Programmierung sowie Administration von Windows-Systemen, speziell Servern
- Erfahrung mit eingebetteten Systemen der Regel- und Steuertechnik
- Erfahrung mit Peripheriesystemen, sowie deren Bussystemen und die Neugierde, sich in die komplexen und vielfältigen Systeme bei der 1&1 einzuarbeiten
- Lust an "Hands-on" und der praktischen Abeit, sowohl im Büro an der Tastatur, als auch vor Ort, im Rechenzentrum mit Seitenschneider und Messgerät
- Interesse an selbstständiger und abwechslungsreicher Arbeit in einem kleinen Team


Alle weiteren Informationen und die Kontaktdaten finden Sie auf: http://www.ictjob.de/de/job/Entwickler-Zentrale-Leittechnik--m-w-/14823?cid=FORUM_SPS_14823


----------

